# My Bird Brine, Rub and Injection



## Savannahsmoker (Nov 19, 2011)

*Savannahsmoker’s  Bird Brine, Rub and Injection*

*Three days prior to cooking, make the brine.*

This brine is a combination of different brine recipes added to the main recipe taken from Alton Brown’s recipe.
1 Gallon vegetable stock
1 Gallon water
1 cup dark brown sugar 
1 1/2 cups kosher salt or sea salt. (2 cups without the Tender Quick)
2 Tbsp. Tender Quick (if the meat will be in the danger zone to long when smoking)
1/2 Tbsp. candied ginger
1/4 cup garlic powder 
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar 
1/4 cup ground cumin 
4 good-size ‘branches’ of fresh rosemary 
2 Tbsp. of ‘cracked’ black peppercorns 
1 Tbsp. allspice berries 
2 Tbsp. of Worcestershire sauce 
2 Tbsp. of Tabasco sauce 
Heat until all is dissolved and to chill we refrigerate it overnight.

*Two Days prior to cooking is for adding the bird to the brine.*

Add the following to the brine, two medium-size lemons that were chopped, squeezed and smashed to release all of their flavors and stir well.  Submerge the Bird head first and refrigerate for 24 hours.  I put a sanitized brick wrapped in foil on the bird to keep it submerged.

*One Day prior to cooking is for air drying.*
Rinse the bird well in cold water and dry with paper towels.  Air dry in the refrigerator for 24 hours.

*Day of cooking and it is time to do the rub, injection and cook that mohunker.*

*The Rub*
4 Tbsp. granulated dry orange peel
6 Tbsp.dried sage
6 medium garlic cloves, crushed
2 Tbsp. kosher salt
2 Tbsp. garlic powder
4 Tbsp. paprika
2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 teaspoon basil
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Combine all the ingredients and add 2 tablespoons of olive oil
Rub inside and out and if you like under the skin.

*Injection*
1/2 cup EVOO
1/2 Apple Juice
2 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 Tbsp. salt
2 Tsp. garlic powder
2 Tsp. onion powder
1 Tsp. ground bay leaf
1 Tsp. ground thyme
1 Tsp. ground sage
1 Tsp. finely ground black pepper

Combine all ingredients in a sauce pan and simmer for a few minutes while stirring. Do this a hour or two in advance to allow to cool.  You want to make sure the mixture is well mixed and that herbs are small enough to fit through the injection needle. 
Shoot it from top to bottom and left to right and cook that mohunker.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks amazing.  What kind of wood do you use for smoking the "mohunker"?

Alas, I have no smoker.  I have to either roast the turkey in my oven, or grill it iwth the lid on in my Webber Kettle.  Both come out very good though.  Your recipes give me ideas though.  Thanks.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom (Nov 20, 2011)

the ol' chief ain't just blowin' smoke! that looks really good. 

copied and saved. i think i'll try this with a chicken or cornish hens to start.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 20, 2011)

I wonder how this would be with goose.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 21, 2011)

I want to try that!!!!!
The bird I have thawing now is "enhanced". Can or should you brine a bird that the wrapping says it is enhanced?


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Nov 21, 2011)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Looks amazing.  What kind of wood do you use for smoking the "mohunker"?
> 
> Alas, I have no smoker.  I have to either roast the turkey in my oven, or grill it iwth the lid on in my Webber Kettle.  Both come out very good though.  Your recipes give me ideas though.  Thanks.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I am going to use hickory and cherry pellets,
I use this for a smokin and a roastin and it all works well.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Nov 21, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> I want to try that!!!!!
> The bird I have thawing now is "enhanced". Can or should you brine a bird that the wrapping says it is enhanced?



I have read where if you brine a enhance bird for 48 hours the enhance portion would be replaced with the brine.  I do not used enhance bird so I am just passing on what I have read.  I am someone here knows so please just.

We use this for any and all kinds of birds.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Nov 21, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> I want to try that!!!!!
> The bird I have thawing now is "enhanced". Can or should you brine a bird that the wrapping says it is enhanced?



I have read where if you brine a enhance bird for 48 hours the enhance portion would be replaced with the brine.  I do not used enhance bird so I am just passing on what I have read.  I am someone here knows so please just.

We use this for any and all kinds of birds.

BTW my bride is making our bride as I post this. Lucky me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 22, 2011)

Savannahsmoker said:


> I have read where if you brine a enhance bird for 48 hours the enhance portion would be replaced with the brine. I do not used enhance bird so I am just passing on what I have read. I am someone here knows so please just.
> 
> We use this for any and all kinds of birds.
> 
> BTW my bride is making our bride as I post this. Lucky me.


 
Your bride must be someone special indeed. I mean, she's making for you a 2nd bride. Is she making it from scratch, you know, from the elements? How does she animate the body after it's made? These are questions that inquiring minds should have answered.

Sorry. I knew you meant that your bride is making a brine. I just couldn't resist poking a bit of fun atcha. I hope your day is filled with good things, like hanging out with your bride, who's making a brine.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Nov 22, 2011)

This little bit of humor has started my day out great.  
Thanks .

Now I have to admit she is the best bride one could have but I sure do not want two.



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Your bride must be someone special indeed. I mean, she's making for you a 2nd bride. Is she making it from scratch, you know, from the elements? How does she animate the body after it's made? These are questions that inquiring minds should have answered.
> 
> Sorry. I knew you meant that your bride is making a brine. I just couldn't resist poking a bit of fun atcha. I hope your day is filled with good things, like hanging out with your bride, who's making a brine.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2011)

Brining an enhanced turkey will not make it any saltier than the average of the two - the brine or the enhancement.

When you brine, liquids pass back and forth through the cell walls striving to create an equilibrium - that is, the saltiness is equal inside and out.  So, if the fluids in the turkey's cells have a lower salt content than the brine, the two will equalize until the fluid in the cells and in the brine are the same.


----------

